# Jack frost plush He ho!



## tenkai (Aug 5, 2012)

http://s1149.photobucket.com/albums/o600/Shikustar/?action=view&current=photo1.jpg

what do you guys think about it? hand sown and second time making a plush. it was hard to make! never again will i be able to do this lol it was sheer luck that it came out good!


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 5, 2012)

Looks cool 
How comes one foot looks all fuzzy compared to the other though?


----------



## tenkai (Aug 5, 2012)

ah yes lol my brother said the same thing. im no profesinal is my best answer and the fact that i did bad sewing on that foot.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 5, 2012)

tenkai said:


> ah yes lol my brother said the same thing. im no profesinal is my best answer and the fact that i did bad sewing on that foot.


Well Its still a good job. 
Tell your brother I said hey.
(He knows me from MK7)


----------



## tenkai (Aug 5, 2012)

yeah he says hey too  and thanks!


----------



## Beldr (Aug 5, 2012)

Looks great 
can ya make some other caracters


----------



## ouch123 (Aug 5, 2012)

Pretty tight*, I like it. Did you make the pattern yourself or did you find it somewhere? Good job either way; you'll only get better as you continue sewing, you know?

*Pun averted.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 5, 2012)

I can't say I recognize this Jack Frost at all, but it's well made.


----------



## tenkai (Aug 6, 2012)

Beldr said:


> Looks great
> can ya make some other caracters



i acctually made a chao too! ( i might to put it up next but i dont know)



ouch123 said:


> Pretty tight*, I like it. Did you make the pattern yourself or did you find it somewhere? Good job either way; you'll only get better as you continue sewing, you know?
> 
> *Pun averted.



thanks  it was my own pattern but i kind of winged it lol!


----------

